# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  tim nguoi thiet ke vi dieu khien

## ducthinh

dear các bác em đang càn làm máy dán nhãn nên cần tìm 1 đối tác biết thiết kế về vi điều khiển (có kinh nghiệm).
bác nào muốn hợp tác alo em o tp hcm gần binh dương nhé. 0965429400

----------

